# Opinions on my buck



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

Can I get opinions on my buck? Pros and cons as far as his conformation. I know the pictures are hard to really judge him. I just see him every day so it is hard for me too.
He will be 2 in October, does he look like he is on track size wise? Does his condition look ok or should he gain/lose more weight? Thanks!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Oooh!!! Me like the looks of that buck 

Nice n' WIDE - love his width
I think he's on track as far as growth/weight goes
Looks to have a LOT of meat on him 
Nice brisket
Well blended in the shoulder/neck area
I like his face  
Very thick

Back could be more level
Maybe a bit more length
There is something I'm missing here...it's bugging me, but I'm not sure what it is


----------



## bclev (Feb 24, 2014)

Wow awesome buck!!!


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

He's an awesome looking buck 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

hlala:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Looks like he's in perfect breeding condition! Is that a black dapple doe in that one pic? I bet those would be gorgeous babies.  

He looks great age/size wise too.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

His topline breaks behind the shoulders and his hip could be leveler. He doesn't have a whole lot of mass but that could just be from breeding. I like his bone and he seems pretty long. Not a ton of breed character to him but not bad either. Love his red coloring!


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

Crossroads Boers said:


> His topline breaks behind the shoulders and his hip could be leveler. He doesn't have a whole lot of mass but that could just be from breeding. I like his bone and he seems pretty long. Not a ton of breed character to him but not bad either. Love his red coloring!


When you say mass are you referring to his weight or thickness or something else? Maybe I need to start giving him some grain. He's been breeding girls the last couple months and hasn't been getting grain, just pasture. It's also been 95 or hotter the last month or so so the goats have been hanging around the barn instead of grazing during the day.

We do have a black dapple that I was hoping would be due in October but I just saw him breed her last week so it will be a while before I get so see what she produces.

I wish he was wider and I don't like that his nose isn't curved like I like. I also wish he was more level and when I got his at 6 months he looked great. He just didn't stay that way unfortunately.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yeah, I mean his overall muscle/weight when I say mass. He looks plenty healthy so unless you plan on showing him I see no big reason to up his feed. It never hurts to have a few extra pounds this time of year when they are burning a lot of calories breeding. So it might be a good idea to put him on some grain.


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Yeah, I mean his overall muscle/weight when I say mass. He looks plenty healthy so unless you plan on showing him I see no big reason to up his feed. It never hurts to have a few extra pounds this time of year when they are burning a lot of calories breeding. So it might be a good idea to put him on some grain.


I don't plan on showing him but I will start giving him grain. He probably needs some extra weight anyway since we will be going into winter soon.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with most of what was said.

If he has been breeding and the weather is hot, he looks pretty good to me.


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

toth boer goats said:


> I agree with most of what was said.
> 
> If he has been breeding and the weather is hot, he looks pretty good to me.


Thanks!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your welcome.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

toth boer goats said:


> If he has been breeding and the weather is hot, he looks pretty good to me.


I agree he is holding up better then my boys did these last few months. 
I can't pin point things but I like him. I see what crossroads is saying about breaking down behind the shoulders but I still think he's a nice looking boy 

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

Jessica84 said:


> I agree he is holding up better then my boys did these last few months.
> I can't pin point things but I like him. I see what crossroads is saying about breaking down behind the shoulders but I still think he's a nice looking boy
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


I have to admit I have no idea what breaking down behind the shoulders means. I assume that it means that dip where his neck area meets his back or topline. How far off am I?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yeah, I think you've got it.  Right behind the shoulder blades on his back there is a dip. His neck looks like it blends fine.


----------



## NWIndianaBoers (Mar 18, 2013)

Before you get to caught up in the magical perfectly straight back, here is a picture of this year's National Champion Buck. 








Most boers on flat ground taking a true profile shot with no extra editing from a photoshop will have a little dip especially as they age. Though this guy pictured is only a yearling himself. Now of course there is no perfect animal and this guy excels in other areas including being really wide front to back. Just reminding that sometimes we get to picky on unposed pics and judge animals unfairly.

To avoid any possible confusion that picture was from the abga Facebook page. He is not my animal and it's not my picture.


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

NWIndianaBoers said:


> Most boers on flat ground taking a true profile shot with no extra editing from a photoshop will have a little dip especially as they age. Though this guy pictured is only a yearling himself. Now of course there is no perfect animal and this guy excels in other areas including being really wide front to back. Just reminding that sometimes we get to picky on unposed pics and judge animals unfairly.
> 
> To avoid any possible confusion that picture was from the abga Facebook page. He is not my animal and it's not my picture.


Thanks! I agree no animal is perfect and maybe some of the faults mentioned wouldn't be as bad if he was posed. It's tough to judge an animal by just a picture. The advice given has helped me have an idea what areas he is lacking that may need improvement though. Hopefully this it helps me determine which of my does would be best to breed him to and have kids that are better than their parents.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Sammy had that buck at a show here in May so I saw him in person. He is as level as they come. Pictures or the way they are set can make them look dipped when they really aren't.


----------

